# Webern - Langsamer Satz (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Webern composed this one movement work for string quartet in June 1905 but it wasn't publicly performed until 1962. The Langsamer Satz ("Slow Movement") originated during a hiking trip in Austria that Webern took with his cousin who he later married. It is a romantic, tonal, almost Brahmsian outpouring of love from the the 21-year-old composer and although not a long work, a very beautiful one. My pet peeves in this one are those that play far too slowly or don't make enough of that lovely pizzicato part, one minute into it. A surprising number of the big-hitters were bettered here.






Recommended

Parisii
Sinusquartett
Calidore
Vespucci
Bartholdy
Ludwig
Indaco
St. Lawrence
Auner
Emerson
Belcea
Hagen
Leipziger


*Hugely recommended

Modigliani
Prezioso
Silesian
Ruysdael
Quiroga
Arco
GIAIA music festival 2012
Brodsky 
Royal String Quartet (live)
Schoenberg
Airis
Arditti
Novus
Carmina
Psophos
Arabella
Alfama
Quatuor Diotima
Heath 
Brindisi

The best

Rosamunde* - slightly more romantic but such a full and gorgeous tone and sound.
*Signum* - strong with lots of presence in the violins. Those pizzicati!
*Arod* - sheer beauty of the playing sways it. Responsive. Wonderful soundstage.
*Quartetto Italiano *- heavier on the vibrato but the absolute lushness and sensousness wins. Not slow either.
*Petersen* - stunning violin sound and a quality of playing that is exceptional. No hanging around either.
*Euclid* - visceral, highly dynamic live performance.
*Cecilia* - Fleet and earthy with lots of colour.

*Top Pick

Artis* - from their complete Webern this account is full of life, a lyrical flow and persuasive beauty and is a current marginal favourite but there's little between this and those in the 'best' list.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I haven't heard all the recordings you mentioned, but it was the Artis Quartet disc that not only introduced me to Webern but got me caught up in his music. And I mean introduced literally: Their cello player was on another music forum back when the disc was released, and he told me what to listen for.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> I haven't heard all the recordings you mentioned, but it was the Artis Quartet disc that not only introduced me to Webern but got me caught up in his music. And I mean introduced literally: Their cello player was on another music forum back when the disc was released, and he told me what to listen for.


It's a wonderful recording. It's full of intriguing and varied dynamics and possesses a rhythmical flow and intensity that just captured my imagination. It helps, obviously, that's it's an utterly bewilderingly beautiful piece of music. 🤤


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Oddly, apparently neither LaSalle nor Juilliard nor ABQ ever recorded this piece? Although the LaSalle has a 12 min early quartet without opus number on their 2nd viennese school box.
I have the Carmina/Denon as a filler for Szymanowski, not sure if any others because it's usually a filler for something else.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love this piece! I have the Artis, and Schoenberg recordings. I also got to hear it performed live by the Calidore Quartet when they came to town.


----------

